# How to make tortoise more comfortable around me?



## tutail (Mar 12, 2013)

I know tortoises aren't like cats, and I know they're not particularly social. However, I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to help the little guy get more comfortable around me. 

I'm getting a younger Russian tortoise soon and I want to make his life as easy as possible. Is there anything I can do to make him more trusting/comfortable for the times when I have to handle him or feed him?

Also, just out of curiosity, has anyone had a tort that was responsive to them. I wondering if there's anyway to foster that, but I know that torts are shy animals so I won't needlessly bother him.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2013)

*RE: Is there anything I can do to make my tortoise more comfortable around me?*

Hand feeding and lots of time.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 12, 2013)

tutail said:


> I know tortoises aren't like cats, and I know they're not particularly social. However, I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to help the little guy get more comfortable around me.
> 
> I'm getting a younger Russian tortoise soon and I want to make his life as easy as possible. Is there anything I can do to make him more trusting/comfortable for the times when I have to handle him or feed him?
> 
> ...



Actually, tortoises will, in their own good time, become very friendly and decidely responsive.


----------



## Torts4Life! (Mar 12, 2013)

Give it time and patience and hand feeding is a great way for them to get to know you and trust you! Russians can be very personable and loving, Congrats on the baby!! My Male Russian Tort has actually recognized the voices of mine and my husband and will actually bob his head up and down most of the time he'll walk right over to us and hang out!!


----------



## jlittlefield (Mar 12, 2013)

It will happen in time! My red foot took a few weeks, now she lets everyone in family rub her head!


----------



## tutail (Mar 12, 2013)

Torts4Life! said:


> Give it time and patience and hand feeding is a great way for them to get to know you and trust you! Russians can be very personable and loving, Congrats on the baby!! My Male Russian Tort has actually recognized the voices of mine and my husband and will actually bob his head up and down most of the time he'll walk right over to us and hang out!!



That's great! I was actually surprised that I was able to feed him by hand today considering the long car ride and the new and unfamiliar home he's found himself in. I think I'll leave him be for a little bit because I'm worried he's stressed out (he's been burrowed pretty much all night). I wonder if I should try to "socialize" him while he's still a baby. Thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 13, 2013)

Time and patients...the more you talk to them, the more they wallet used to your voice. Mine will come. To me when I call for them now...


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Mar 13, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> tutail said:
> 
> 
> > I know tortoises aren't like cats, and I know they're not particularly social. However, I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to help the little guy get more comfortable around me.
> ...



That's amazing I hope my lil guy is like that when he is big. But fo now I am happy with s/he climbing in my hand when it's time to eat soak or go outside


----------

